# Are there any chiropractors in the house?



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

I have seen many mentions of a chiropractic adjustment that exists that helps "induce" labor. I asked my chiropractor about this (I see her once a week), and she had no idea what I was talking about. Can anyone clue us in?

Thank you!


----------



## guestmama9904 (Jul 6, 2002)

my chiro did this for me when i was "overdue" by 10 days, it is a pressure point on the inner ankle, i went in to labor a few hours afterwards!


----------



## mothercat (Mar 12, 2006)

Try this site for a quick explanation and instructions. http://www.givingbirthnaturally.com/...uce-labor.html

The chiros at Lifestyle Chiro in Temperance, as well as Shawn Brohl at Spring Meadows, know how to do the adjustments and Dr. Alan Stobinski in Swanton may know this also.

Shelley at Kneading Time also can teach you to find and massage these points as well as a couple of others.


----------



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

Thank you both for your replies.

Sooo, just to be clear. In both of your replies, you were actually referring to acupressure techniques and not chiropractic adjustment, correct?

My Dh and I have been using those pressure point techniques for two weeks now, and I have never had one contraction. We are quite sure that we are doing it correctly. I went to the acupuncturist for one session, and she manipulated the same spots. Unfortunately, I had a hard time tolerating it, because those spots were so bruised from the acupressure. The acupuncturist also stuck needles in my feet and hands. I'll do it again if I need to. She said it might take three sessions. Right now those spots are overworked and very sore, so I think my body needs a break to heal the bruises.

I guess I was hoping that the chiropractors were actually "cracking" something. I love my adjustments! The baby has not descended yet, and we are trying to keep my pelvis in a good position for her (the baby) to do so.


----------



## mothercat (Mar 12, 2006)

My reply included both.

The acupressure points will become bruised if used too often or too vigorously, as in trying to induce contractions when the cervix just isn't ready for labor.

What the chiros are doing is different. I asked Dr. Darryl about this at Lifestyle. They are doing Webster technique. He explained that what sometimes happens is a trauma of some sort, perhaps from decades ago (like falling hard on your bottom when learning to walk) may have torqued your pelvis and resulted in spasms in some of the ligaments. You probably adapted to this chronic state of affairs but the ligaments have now tightened and baby is looking for softness and flexibility in the pelvic structures. If he/she can't get comfortable because of the tight structures they chose a different position, perhaps one with their head kinked a little bit (might cause back pain during labor) and then their head is not firmly against the cervix late in pregnancy.
The pressure of the baby's head firmly against your cervix helps to gently stretch the cervix causing the release of prostaglandins which cause additional softening and stretching of the cervix and which help the uterine oxytocin receptors to start communicating with each other to cause the coordinated, effective contractions which lead to labor and a baby in your arms.

This may not be what the issue is at all, but an evaluation by the chiro should tell you if it is and then they can begin using Webster to cause the beneficial cascade towards birth.


----------



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mothercat* 
My reply included both.

The acupressure points will become bruised if used too often or too vigorously, as in trying to induce contractions when the cervix just isn't ready for labor.

What the chiros are doing is different. I asked Dr. Darryl about this at Lifestyle. They are doing Webster technique. He explained that what sometimes happens is a trauma of some sort, perhaps from decades ago (like falling hard on your bottom when learning to walk) may have torqued your pelvis and resulted in spasms in some of the ligaments. You probably adapted to this chronic state of affairs but the ligaments have now tightened and baby is looking for softness and flexibility in the pelvic structures. If he/she can't get comfortable because of the tight structures they chose a different position, perhaps one with their head kinked a little bit (might cause back pain during labor) and then their head is not firmly against the cervix late in pregnancy.
The pressure of the baby's head firmly against your cervix helps to gently stretch the cervix causing the release of prostaglandins which cause additional softening and stretching of the cervix and which help the uterine oxytocin receptors to start communicating with each other to cause the coordinated, effective contractions which lead to labor and a baby in your arms.

This may not be what the issue is at all, but an evaluation by the chiro should tell you if it is and then they can begin using Webster to cause the beneficial cascade towards birth.

Thank you for the info. I'll give them a call, although I'm betting they have limited hours due to the holidays. I know that I've had my pelvic area X rayed (prior to pregnancy) so that my chiro would know what needed to be adjusted. Still, I'll ask her if she knows about this technique (which I have read about), and if she thinks it applies to me.


----------



## mothercat (Mar 12, 2006)

If Lifestyle isn't open Monday, try Dr. Brohl. Just had a VBAC mom use him starting late in pregnancy and I think he did a bit of Webster. She had been complaining about a nasty sciatica. He adjusted her, baby adjusted its position and was born the next day after a 7 hour labor.

Good luck!


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

I've heard the Logan Technique can be used to help 'induce.'

Best wishes


----------



## chiro_kristin (Dec 31, 2004)

Just to be clear, no chiropractic adjustment will purposely induce labor.

That being said, there are certain areas that have been noted, either directly neurologically, or clinically, to be more likely to remove any interference to labor starting.

A chiropractor can only adjust something that is subluxated. The only reason chiropractic can help anything - pain, ear infections, asthma, constipation, etc, - is if there is interference to the nervous system causing the body to not function properly.

So when chiropractic is applied properly, it relieves nervous system interference and allows the body to function more optimally.

Now that may not be exactly what you want to hear...







sorry

Quote:

What mothercat said is good except
they can begin using Webster to cause the beneficial cascade towards birth.
... I would edit this to say that use Webster (if indicated) to remove any pelvic interference to the beneficial cascade toward birth.

The Webster technique is a posterior sacral adjustment and myofascial release of the round ligament on the opposite side. If there is no sacral subluxation and/or round ligament tension, Webster cannot be performed.


----------



## erin_brycesmom (Nov 5, 2005)

Makes a lot of sense Kristin - thanks for the explanation.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:

Just to be clear, no chiropractic adjustment will purposely induce labor.
That's what I was told, too....which is why I put quotes around induce


----------

